# Dark Elf Lot!!



## formeraddict (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey folks, I can't post on the marketplace forum because I don't have enough posts yet.
I spent many years reading White Dwarf, following tournaments, painting etc.
Now I gotta sell some of my stuff to help pay for college.



Take a second to check out my Dark Elf lot on ebay!

It has the discontinued Chariot and the Manticore, and the Witch Dragon!

Direct any questions to the ebay page please.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171008032433


----------

